# West Branch Muskies



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Been dying to get out and hit the muskies finally just gonna get out and hit the weed edges and maybe pickup a small one who knows. Anyone been out there recently chasing the muskies? May try deep for the big girls


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Lots of people don't fish for them when the water is warm. Not as much O2 at the surface to revive them. Don't want any floaters.


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> Lots of people don't fish for them when the water is warm. Not as much O2 at the surface to revive them. Don't want any floaters.


I havnt targeted them since early june for that reason. Temps should be low 80s rn so im gonna send it


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There has been lots of people out on WB trolling for muskie. I don't target them so I cannot say how they been doing but there are many more muskie fisherman than crappie or walleye fisherman on WB.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Check with Nicklesman on here. Send him a private message. He may be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Fatslapper (May 2, 2013)

Landed 2 in shallower water (< 10 ft) on Friday. Both on spinner baits around weeds. Jay area and dam area. Son's first.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

You can revive them at any water temp., they are not sissy fish that just roll over and die! When the temp is up so should your speed either casting or trolling. Bulging bucktails at hi speed, trolling at 5mph+, look deep, drop offs, submerged rock/humps right now will work. Morning and evening best.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> You can revive them at any water temp., they are not sissy fish that just roll over and die! When the temp is up so should your speed either casting or trolling. Bulging bucktails at hi speed, trolling at 5mph+, look deep, drop offs, submerged rock/humps right now will work. Morning and evening best.


You should really do some research on these fish. They are big sissy’s. You can fish them with proper releases, but it needs to be quick when water temps are above 78.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Also just because they are released doesn’t mean they will make it. They quite often fall victim to delayed mortality


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

nicklesman said:


> You should really do some research on these fish. They are big sissy’s. You can fish them with proper releases, but it needs to be quick when water temps are above 78.


I bet I know more about Muskies than most people! Been fishing for them for over 20 yrs, LOTW, French River, every lake in Ohio, Chatauqua, etc. Believe ME, some Musky nuts think they are candy. I just laugh, should I use 100 lb test to? LOL! Boated and released hundreds, you just need to hold the tail and the belly and move em back and forth until they swim away. Have any proof of not seen hours layter mortality? I dont see them floating all over the lakes!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> I bet I know more about Muskies than most people! Been fishing for them for over 20 yrs, LOTW, French River, every lake in Ohio, Chatauqua, etc. Believe ME, some Musky nuts think they are candy. I just laugh, should I use 100 lb test to? LOL! Boated and released hundreds, you just need to hold the tail and the belly and move em back and forth until they swim away. Have any proof of not seen hours layter mortality? I dont see them floating all over the lakes!


They don’t always float. Go down to clear fork on a Sunday when water temps are in the 80’s. All the proof you need. Glad you know more then the fish biologists. By the way moving them back and fourth does more harm then good it really sounds like you know you’re stuff! You keep doing what you think is the right thing, and by the way I also said you can fish Muskie in warmer water just have to have quick releases due to low oxygen levels.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

As for the op sorry this is getting derailed if you need any help let me know and I will do what I can to help you out.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I catch 90% of my muskies off the dam @ westbranch and a few here and there...all from shore. But most have been from ice out through end of April. Not really fishing for them as its the elusive walleye I'm casting for. Over the years have picked up a few things while out there and kinda got that (feeling) when one is around then I'll shift gears and go for it.

Always have at least a big net/grips. I don't really fish the branch much during summertime hours let alone the dam...I pound it here and there a few times over a 10 day period but would rather fish it when nice and somewhat chilled. Most my released fish come from letting it do what it wants while in net and holding it out in water...I just make sure it's upright and all...I never do the back n forth thing. If there's a current...hold it nose into current and let NATURAL take its coarse. 

...my opinion is that they are somewhat of a sissy fish...just don't lip em lol.

Don.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

You'll only lip a Musky once....lol


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

TClark said:


> You'll only lip a Musky once....lol


When I first moved up to Ohio, I caught a steelhead & made the mistake of lipping it.....ooops! I had more sense than to try it with a muskie. Their teeth reminded me of too many things I'd pulled out of the Gulf. I was surprised their gill plates can cut you as well. Had one at West Branch get me good.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I think Crestliner is telling us more than he actually knows about Muskies. I could be wrong ?


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

I made the mistake years ago of muskie fishing with hot surface temps and quit fishing after noticing several dead fish floating after seeing them get caught.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Weeks ago with all the high temps i decided to go to Milton. I saw 3 floaters in main lake it was 86. But I went there to fish the river section it was 76. Caught 2 both around 39. Released fine. There is always places to fish.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Delayed morality is real, if you think otherwise your are an idiot who argues facts and science. Hot water is not good for musky fishing, I see floaters every summer on every lake.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

As far as the move them back and forth in the water goes, as was pretty much said. it's one of the worst things you can do for any fish. Causing water to pass backwards through a fish's gills, damages their gills. That is not conjecture, it is fact. 

When a fish is hooked and fights to get away its muscles build up lactic acid. The longer the fight, the more lactic acid builds up, and the more chances for immediate or delayed mortality. Fish are cold blooded meaning their metabolisms are dictated by water temperature. The higher the water temperature, the higher their metabolism and therefore the faster build up of lactic acid. As was said, if you are going to catch them in hot water and release them to live longer than a day or so, then you have to be quick. That goes for any fish. Not just musky. 

It might be fun to catch a 4 lb bass on an ultra light and 4# test, but it isn't good for the fish. 

And finally, I agree that musky are pretty much sissy fish. They look cool and menacing, but they are far more fragile than their looks may have you believe.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Years ago, the DNR experimented on developing a hardier strain. I think the Tiger Musky was about as close as they got. At least I think so. and yes they are fragile fish. They do prefer colder climates. Fun to catch, but to have one succumb to the fight is something I'm not fond of. I have caught different fish from deeper waters only to have some perish. Trout are also vulnerable, especially in lakes. I fished them in PA. only fished the small streams, and liked the variety of trout.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They are fragile, I've caught many with short fights no blood, no time out of the water you go to release them and they are pretty much dead, takes them awhile to get their act together, I'm like really man?! In cold water I never have issues (under 60)


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes I'm waiting for the water temps to drop maybe 15 degrees to start our fall musky Hunt.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Simple, if it's hot out, just eat them. It's a win/win nobody wants to see a floater and if they weren't meant to be eaten they wouldn't be made out of meat.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It is true that musky are not sissy fish. They are big and have a mouth full of razor sharp teeth. They can often be difficult to get unhooked. During hot water, many musky anglers think that the fish is ok since it's in the water. There's no dissolved oxgen in the surface water. Catch a bass, hold it in a net at the surface for 5-10 minutes. See how well it does. Do that with a crappie or a green sunfish. Water with no oxygen is worthless to a fish, especially when it has built up lactic acid from the fight and can't recuperate. That is why fish die. It's not because they are fragile. 

I've seen musky die hards fool with a fish for 10 minutes before. There was a Muskies Inc member that had a YouTube video for a fish caught in late July. The video ended a little after 6 minutes and the fish was still in the net at boatside. Who knows how long he kept it there?? 

It seems to me, if a man releases a fish he intends for it to live. Thus, he should understand the principles of catch and release and how to properly handle fish or even when they shouldn't be handled at all. Releasing a fish that is likely to die is kind of stupid.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Question for the Musky experts.

How similar are Pike in terms of hardiness? I fish a local flow for smallmouth and catch more Pike on a stupid 1/15oz Ned Rig with a 6' Light spinning rod than anytime I'm using heavier Pike-ish tackle. Those 30"+ fish are hard to bring in quickly with that gear, especially fishing out of a canoe. I try to be "nice" to them, but I wonder how they do after release.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> Delayed morality is real, if you think otherwise your are an idiot who argues facts and science. Hot water is not good for musky fishing, I see floaters every summer on every lake.


Show me some pics then! I fish ALL the time, saw 1 floater in 30 yrs! You blindly believe wives tales! Moving em back and forth is bad? LOL!! ok! Hey Big Foot is real too! LMAO! They are apex predators that dominate the food chain! Sissys? yeah ok, if you say so! BOO!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

If it scares you, dont fish for them! simple.I am not saying it does not tax them, I am just saying people over react immensly whren it comes to musky handling. Besides, it's a fish. Just a fish. If it dies, so what. Try and do your best to release themroperly and thats all you can do. This use 100 lb test and dont fish for em over 80 degree water temp garbage is just that, garbage.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> Show me some pics then! I fish ALL the time, saw 1 floater in 30 yrs! You blindly believe wives tales! Moving em back and forth is bad? LOL!! ok! Hey Big Foot is real too! LMAO! They are apex predators that dominate the food chain! Sissys? yeah ok, if you say so! BOO!


The amount of stupidity in you’re posts is truly amazing. For the guys who don’t chase musky a quick google search will discredit everything he is saying. You would be hard pressed to find three other people that agree with this nonsense.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Doesn't matter now temps should stay under 80 the rest of the year.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

mas5588 said:


> Question for the Musky experts.
> 
> How similar are Pike in terms of hardiness? I fish a local flow for smallmouth and catch more Pike on a stupid 1/15oz Ned Rig with a 6' Light spinning rod than anytime I'm using heavier Pike-ish tackle. Those 30"+ fish are hard to bring in quickly with that gear, especially fishing out of a canoe. I try to be "nice" to them, but I wonder how they do after release.


Fishing from moving water would mean lower water temperatures and higher dissolved oxygen, so they would have a better chance to recover even after a longer fight on light tackle.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Someday I may fish and catch a musky, and when I do, I will apply something I've used on the big lake to release short walleye while trolling. I use a boga grip to hold them on the side of boat with mouth forward in the current. I open their mouth if I have to get them water and when they start to kick strong, just open the boga and they swim away from the boat. Helps to have your captain turn boat away from them too. Lord knows walleye don't fight themselves near death like I've heard Musky do though. Looking back on my Boga purchase a dozen years ago, I only wish I had gotten the #30 pound model for musky. I've had a handful of fish bottom out my boga scale.

Rickerd


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

crestliner TS said:


> Show me some pics then! I fish ALL the time, saw 1 floater in 30 yrs! You blindly believe wives tales! Moving em back and forth is bad? LOL!! ok! Hey Big Foot is real too! LMAO! They are apex predators that dominate the food chain! Sissys? yeah ok, if you say so! BOO!


You must not have fished much in your 30 years. I see a half dozen every year at west branch alone.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

nicklesman said:


> The amount of stupidity in you’re posts is truly amazing. For the guys who don’t chase musky a quick google search will discredit everything he is saying. You would be hard pressed to find three other people that agree with this nonsense.


X2

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Watch UncutAngling on YouTube if you need to learn how to properly handle muskie and pike. Aaron Wiebe is well informed and has been at his game for years. One of the reasons the fisheries are so healthy up north is because they properly educate anglers and enforce stricter regulations on tackle.

If you want to take a picture, measure and weigh your fish you should already have all that ready while you are reeling in. I see people pull in catfish from deep water, belly inflated and people toss them back in without burping the fish. Lo and behold, 5 minutes later you will find them belly up floating in the sun. I've seen discussion here before on walleye and deep water, same thing and has been well proven at this point. If you're planning to catch and release walleye then don't be pulling them from depths of 50 feet of water. Either keep it or don't bother.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

The branch is the best musky lake in ohio hands down! The water is cooling down. Best time to fish them is right after ice out, but they can be caught all yr.


----------



## H0ney2badger (Aug 9, 2018)

I've never fished for musky due to being on the west side of the state, but the interest is there. The trip is definitely a day trip for me to go WB but doing some research even ODNR says early spring and and fall are the best time to catch them.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Could always camp out at campground too.

Don.


----------

